# WOW, STUMPY..and the rest of the 'Good Ol' Boys'..



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*WOW, Stumpy* !!!!

Ya blowed the ol' geezer away with this one...

Dunno which I am more proud of...the autographed picture of the Heroes you guys took on the hunt...The HAT (which ain't been off my noggin since I opened the box...the Plaque (now that is sumthin' else...and completely unnecessary...but will be my most treasured 'hierloom')...or the GOB window sticker...:biggrin:

Only problem I got is with the sticker...Since I sold the "T", I ain't got no truck no mo'...so NOW I gotta go shopping for a F150 to hang it on....
All of this is unnecessary...but , believe me, MOST appreciated....All my thanks to you and the rest of the Good Ol Boys for what you are doing for our Troops..

Lookin' forward to the Barbecue...and next year's hunt..(which I'll guarantee you will be bigger and better (if possible)

jim :cheers:
Muchas Gracias to ALL of you....


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

They ain't called "Good ol' Boys" for nothing!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you liked it Jim, its the least we could do.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

nice hat.....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

A big thanks from me too! I loved the picture


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very special


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got the same package minus the plaque. Awesome surprise and my thanks to you guys who put it on once again.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all you did Blake!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Thanks for all you did Blake!!!


You know that isn't geting you another deer blind... LMAO


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Minus the plaque? dang Blake I'm sorry I voted yes on that. Stumpy musta overruled me


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Minus the plaque? dang Blake I'm sorry I voted yes on that. Stumpy musta overruled me


I also overruled your suggestion on the flowers, candy and the homemade card you wanted to send to him.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*nice...*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Minus the plaque? dang Blake I'm sorry I voted yes on that. Stumpy musta overruled me


LOL.. his wife did I bet!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!!! Very Much Deserved!!!! Very Nice of You, Jim!!!!


----------

